# Madpuppet Miniatures Releases



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Madpuppet Miniatures have 2 newish releases (a monthish ago) - Vampiress (slightly changed vampire Countess by Avatars of War, this is because the sculptor of Madpuppet Miniatures Edgar Ramos and the sculptor of AoW Felix Paniagua both got together to sculpt this one) and Bellatrix the cyborg for their Sci-Fi range.

*Bellatrix:*










*Vampiress:*


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

I picked up Bellatrix a while back... really nice mini.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool stuff.


----------

